# English speaking jobs in Germany



## Senthil_Germany

Hello,

I'm a software/Computer engineer from India with 10+ years of experience. I have a valid job seeker visa in order to search a suitable software job for me.

I love Germany basically and have plans to settle here by learning Deutsche. However I would like find a English speaking Jobs in Germany until
I settle with my Deutsche skills. I'm moving to Germany in few days. Do we have good market for English speaking software/Computer engineer jobs? How to find those jobs? How should I prepare myself?

Please advise?

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous

Presumably you had to figure this out to successfully gain the jobseeker visa...?


----------



## Bevdeforges

It can really depend on what part of Germany you're look to settle in. I'll admit to having found a job (20 years ago) using an English language CV - with an international company, and actually through their London area headquarters.

But I wound up in Schwaben (i.e. Baden Würtemberg - in the southwest of Germany) and was somewhat surprised to find out how few folks there spoke much, if any, English at all. Luckily, I had majored in German at university (before I got my MBA) and could "pass" for fluent in German.

In your situation, I'd try and find the German branches or subsidiaries of British or American companies and start there. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
Can you please explain a bit how did you apply for Job seeker visa and how did the entire process went? from which city you applied? either by yourself or by agent?
Please give some tips so that it will be helpful for others
How was the Interview and what all they asked ?


----------



## Mohammadrabiehelmy

Hi Madhura13

Is this the Blue Card VISA type ?


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
No, I have applied for jobseeker visa yesterday (05/05) in Bangalore through Y axis agency.
I want to know who else have applied and got the visa.
I have 3 yrs of exp in SAP BO/BI and working in Bangalore- done my MBA in UK. Do I have any chance of getting job seeker visa? ai am really tensed and worrried each and every movement until I receive call/mail from them..


----------



## smahs

Bevdeforges said:


> In your situation, I'd try and find the German branches or subsidiaries of British or American companies and start there.


I would argue to that. Those companies are in Germany to tap into the local market. Germany is an expensive labor market, so nobody outsources their jobs to Germany. I know that Indian IT companies in Germany and NL get people from India on temporary business visas for grunt programming jobs which does not require any local language skills. They ask for local language skills for permanent jobs, however.

For highly skilled people however, it should not matter. All companies focus getting the right person for the job, preferably German but they do not always find one for rarer skills. But showing some motivation to learn German by speaking a few sentences in German might go a long way, in my experience.

I would tend to think that startups might be the best place to start these days, as they would be looking for cheaper labor. So Berlin might be worth giving a shot, especially for IT folks.


----------



## Senthil_Germany

Bevdeforges said:


> It can really depend on what part of Germany you're look to settle in. I'll admit to having found a job (20 years ago) using an English language CV - with an international company, and actually through their London area headquarters.
> 
> But I wound up in Schwaben (i.e. Baden Würtemberg - in the southwest of Germany) and was somewhat surprised to find out how few folks there spoke much, if any, English at all. Luckily, I had majored in German at university (before I got my MBA) and could "pass" for fluent in German.
> 
> In your situation, I'd try and find the German branches or subsidiaries of British or American companies and start there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for your response. I'm in Leonberg, Baden Wurtemberg. Could you please help me!


----------



## crunchywalrus

smahs said:


> I would argue to that. Those companies are in Germany to tap into the local market. Germany is an expensive labor market, so nobody outsources their jobs to Germany. I know that Indian IT companies in Germany and NL get people from India on temporary business visas for grunt programming jobs which does not require any local language skills. They ask for local language skills for permanent jobs, however.


In my experience I was employed by a "strategic partner" of the multi-national I worked for at home, and my limited German was not too much of an issue as I had specific skills they were after. However I was not positioning myself as cheap labour, but skilled in the areas they needed. It will depend on your skill set and experience as to how you choose to "market" yourself.

Adrian


----------



## Senthil_Germany

crunchywalrus said:


> In my experience I was employed by a "strategic partner" of the multi-national I worked for at home, and my limited German was not too much of an issue as I had specific skills they were after. However I was not positioning myself as cheap labour, but skilled in the areas they needed. It will depend on your skill set and experience as to how you choose to "market" yourself.
> 
> Adrian


OKay thanks, I'm a software engineer- Mainframe and Software Testing with 10 years of experience in IT industry. I've already worked in Daimler AG for a while around 2011. Please guide me!

Thanks


----------



## crunchywalrus

Sorry I can't provide much guidance on how to do it yourself - the company handled most of it for me.


----------



## jason.bourne

Senthil_Germany said:


> OKay thanks, I'm a software engineer- Mainframe and Software Testing with 10 years of experience in IT industry. I've already worked in Daimler AG for a while around 2011. Please guide me!
> 
> Thanks


I am not in germany and I am not an expert here but here is the most important thing that i have learned while doing research for doing MBA from germany:
Germany has plenty of opportunities for foreigners BUT the most important skill is "German Language " itself.

Another point, I know there are large number of opportunities for Mainframe skills in USA/Canada/AUS but I could never find that much opportunities in Germany. Did you do research in this aspect ?


----------

